# افيدوني للاهميه عند عمل محلول من cmc او التايلوز فان المحلول تقل فيه اللزوجه تتدريجيا في الصيف



## مؤمن mr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عندعمل محللول من cmc او التايللوز فانه لا يحافظ علي لزوجته وخاصه في فصل الصيف فهل ذلك يرجع لارتفاع درجه الحراة المطلوب ان تظل اللزوجه ثابته لمده لا تقل عن شهر ملحوظه في الشتاء لاتنخفض اللزوجه فماذا افعل في الصيف للحافظ علي المحلول ثابت اللزوجه مع العلم اني باضيف ماده حافظه فقط سواء فورمالين او بيكرول 6000


----------

